# A Few More



## Lou Currier (Dec 7, 2018)

A few more pieces off the lathe...

Flat Top American pen dressed in maple. 



 



 

Ring made from stabilized dyed burl. 



 



 

Ring in cholla and purple resin.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 7, 2018)

Some good looking stuff there Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 7, 2018)

I love that pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 7, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> I love that pen!



Was thinking about keeping it...name your price


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 7, 2018)

I'll trade ya wood for a ring....I can't wear any metal and am tired of building the ones made from hand plane shavings. They just don't last.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 7, 2018)

What kind of ring insert did you use @Lou Currier?


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 7, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh So far comfort cores.


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 7, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> I'll trade ya wood for a ring....I can't wear any metal and am tired of building the ones made from hand plane shavings. They just don't last.



Without a metal core most don’t but if made correctly a ring without a core can last a while. Give me a few more under my belt and we can talk. I’ve been wanting to do some out of antler, bone and other mediums.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 7, 2018)

@Lou Currier, I can send you some antler and after you get your practice, send one or two back if you like.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 8, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Lou Currier, I can send you some antler and after you get your practice, send one or two back if you like.



Gotta love them fish cops 

You don’t have to offer twice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Was thinking about keeping it...name your price


I don't want it just love it!! Well maybe that's a little lie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2018)

Nicely done! How long does it take you to make a ring? Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 8, 2018)

@Lou Currier how's this? I can cut it up and fit a envelope and send

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 8, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Nicely done! How long does it take you to make a ring? Chuck



If there are no issues about an hour. 



Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Lou Currier how's this? I can cut it up and fit a envelope and send
> 
> View attachment 156534



Looks great...will need your ring size.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 8, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Lou Currier how's this? *I can cut it up and fit a envelope* and send
> 
> View attachment 156534


Ooohhhh, there's no end to this pain I'm feeling. Cutting up antler for rings. It's sacrilege. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2019)

Well, I got home today and had a package from @Lou Currier. Got this and some packing peanuts. Love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 2, 2019)

Looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2019)

@Lou Currier, what is the wood the box is made of?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 2, 2019)

It is from an evergreen bush.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 2, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, I got home today and had a package from @Lou Currier. Got this and some packing peanuts. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 160129
> 
> ...


You're killing me, Lou. I thought I taught you better than that...... and Eric, you shoulda be ashamed knowing I'd see this beautiful ring made from a very precious flintknapping resource. Shame on you. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 2, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs i didn’t make on but I did make 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs 
Jerry, I'm going up to our elk pen in March to look for sheds. If I find some, I may just throw ya a piece or two.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 2, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> @Nubsnstubs i didn’t make on but I did make 2
> 
> View attachment 160132


Seeing all those bubbles on the rings sets me at ease somewhat. It's pith, so not usable to a Knapper. No need to waste it so, go ahead and make rings. You have my permission. hehehe


Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Lou Currier how's this? I can cut it up and fit a envelope and send
> 
> View attachment 156534



Eric, that's a pretty good looking antler. Looks like Whitetail. All those tines are usable for Abo Knappers. Since I use copper instead of antler, you also have my permission to cut it up..... Boy, this site really does allow for a bit of arrogance. I feel good....... ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2019)

You are right. It was whitetail.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 2, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs they came from the mast area.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 2, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> Jerry, I'm going up to our elk pen in March to look for sheds. If I find some, I may just throw ya a piece or two.




Eric, if you find any with a diameter of over 3" after the brow tine, I'll take about 6" of it. I can make another black power container from it. The last one I made was from an Elk antler that probably laid in my uncles yard for years before he gave it to me. Had a lot of cracks in it, but is still water proof. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 2, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> @Nubsnstubs they came from the mast area.



Lou, what is the mast area in an antler? If it's what I'm thinking of, we call it the main beam. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 2, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs yes but the section closest to the scalp. 

On another note I turned some of that hackberry you left me and I had to evict a few dizzy worms.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 2, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> @Nubsnstubs i didn’t make on but I did make 2
> 
> View attachment 160132


@Lou Currier well done on the rings Excellent - we call that the main beam just above the burrs here in Texas

@Eric Rorabaugh Dude you got the better end of that deal Awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh Dude you got the better end of that deal Awesome!!


Yes I did!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------

